# Mittwochstraining!



## jab (2. April 2006)

Moin allerseits,

auch wenn die Gefahr einer Schlammschlacht besteht finde ich dass unser wöchentliches Training mal wieder losgehen sollte. Oder seid ihr alle noch im Winterschlaf oder gerade im sonnigen Trainingslager? Ich trage für Mittwoch einfach mal wieder einen Termin ein.

Jan


----------



## Sanz (4. April 2006)

Hallo Jan,

leider habe ich am Mittwoch schon einen nicht verlegbaren Termin! Meine Planung war Wald am Donnerstag um die von Dir vorgeschlagene Zeit. Könntest Du Dir eine Verschiebung vorstellen Für Deine Entscheidung hilft Dir vielleicht www.wetter.com! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2006)

Und ich bin gerde auf Malle  

Aber naechste Woche gehts wieder los


----------



## Marec (4. April 2006)

Also ich bin am Donnerstag dabei. Mittwoch kann ich leider auch nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Sanz (4. April 2006)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin am Donnerstag dabei. Mittwoch kann ich leider auch nicht.
> Gruß



Super,

dann treffen wir uns am Donnerstag um 17.30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte! OK?

Andre


----------



## jab (5. April 2006)

Moin,

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob es morgen was wird, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dabei. Den heutigen Termin habe ich gelöscht.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Marec (5. April 2006)

Dann bis morgen 17:30 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Sanz (10. April 2006)

Hi,
bei einigermaßen Wetter bin ich auch dabei!

Andre


----------



## jab (11. April 2006)

Hi André,

war denn letzten Donnerstag in diesem Sinne "einigermaßen Wetter"?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2006)

Moin!
Ich hab mich mal wieder ausgetragen. Sollte es Regnen komme ich also nicht. Bin sowieso ein wenig angeschlagen nach dem Temperaturschock und da brauch ich 5 Grad und regen nu wirklich nicht... Wenns trocken ist komm ich, aber wartet nicht auf mich!

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2006)

Termin im LMB

Alles Feiglinge...  Termin gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (19. April 2006)

Hi Robert,

bin leider nicht feige sondern krank . Ich laboriere seit einer Woche an einer heftigen Halzentzündung herum, ganz schlecht zum Radfahren! Mit Glück wird es nächste Woche wieder was.

Jan


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2006)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Robert,
> 
> bin leider nicht feige sondern krank . Ich laboriere seit einer Woche an einer heftigen Halzentzündung herum, ganz schlecht zum Radfahren! Mit Glück wird es nächste Woche wieder was.
> 
> Jan



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Catsoft (26. April 2006)

Termin wg. Wetter gelöscht. 

Das wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr


----------



## Sanz (1. Mai 2006)

> Das wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr



Neuer Versuch! Hab mich gerade mal angemeldet 

Andre


----------



## Marec (1. Mai 2006)

Na dann vieleicht bis Mittwoch...

Marec


----------



## jab (2. Mai 2006)

Hauptsache, es wird nicht ZU schnell, meine Form ist für Anfang Mai noch etwas dürftig (sonst biege ich halt unterwegs irgendwann ab).

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2006)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache, es wird nicht ZU schnell, meine Form ist für Anfang Mai noch etwas dürftig (sonst biege ich halt unterwegs irgendwann ab).
> 
> Jan




keine Bange: Ich war in Lüneburg letzter


----------



## jab (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Robert,

jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum du nochmal im Forum für das Rennen geworben hast! 

Jan


----------



## Catsoft (2. Mai 2006)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Robert,
> 
> jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum du nochmal im Forum für das Rennen geworben hast!
> 
> Jan



Zum Glück hats keiner gesehen  

Im Ernst: Bei den Hobbys hätte die Zeit für den 12 Platz gereicht von 98 Startern.  Schnellster Hamburger wär ich da auch geworden. Nicht schlecht für so´n alten Sack im Formaufbau. Mach ja im Moment nur GA1 max. GA2 Einheiten.

Wenn zu schnell wird, kann ich ja nächste Woche meinen neuen alten Renner nehmen (siehe Rocky-Galerie im Classic-Forum


----------



## jab (9. Mai 2006)

Moin allerseits,

was ist los mit euch, super Wetter und keiner trägt sich zum Training ein?! Das kann doch nur ein Versehen sein, oder? 

Jan


----------



## Marec (9. Mai 2006)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Moin allerseits,
> 
> was ist los mit euch, super Wetter und keiner trägt sich zum Training ein?! Das kann doch nur ein Versehen sein, oder?
> 
> Jan



Hi Jan,


mir war letzte Woche 17:45 h schon etwas zu spät. Ich würde um 17:00 h fahren... oder halt die andere Disziplin...

Gruß
Marec


----------



## JanV (9. Mai 2006)

Ach, den Termin wird eh wegen Wetter gelöscht    

Jetzt mal ernst: bei mir kommt jede Woche was dazwischen. Bike war mal kaputt, Besuch, morgenabend wollen ausländische Kollegen was essen gehen mit uns....usw. Nicht zu vergessen: Das Wetter war auch mal schlecht. 

Ich verspreche mittlerweile gar nix mehr. Vielleicht klappt's nochmal am Mittwoch... 

Gruß

Jan

PS Ich finde 18:00 ne gute Zeit.


----------



## Sanz (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich bin morgen am Treffpunkt! 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Marec (11. Mai 2006)

Viele viele Mückenstiche...


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Hab einen Termin im LMB eingetragen. Hoffentlich geht das klar!

Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (16. Mai 2006)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei...

Freu mich
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (16. Mai 2006)

Hi Marc, 

wir haben dich schon richtig vermisst. Was hattest du bei dem schönen Wetter der letzten Wochen denn besseres vor?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2006)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei...
> 
> Freu mich
> Marc




mutig, mutig


----------



## bofh_marc (16. Mai 2006)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marc,
> 
> wir haben dich schon richtig vermisst. Was hattest du bei dem schönen Wetter der letzten Wochen denn besseres vor?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



War erst ne Woche in Irland, dann noch ein paar soziale Verpflichtungen. Ausserdem habe ich mich nicht getraut - ich bin so unfit. War jetzt ein paarmal mit dem Renner los und bin fast gestorben. Also nicht lachen am Mittwoch.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2006)

Lachen? Wir? Eh, das ist einen ernste Angelegenheit 

Hallo Gerald,
alles wieder gerade? Hast du wieder einen Freilauf?


----------



## Sofax (16. Mai 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gerald,
> alles wieder gerade? Hast du wieder einen Freilauf?



ja, alles verdaut - Freilauf ist aber noch nicht wieder! das Element ist noch nicht ganz einsatzbereit!  
mal sehen, vielleicht krieg ich ja heute Abend noch das HR gedreht


----------



## Sanz (16. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub ich komme auch!

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Meine Allergie macht mir ein Training leider unmöglich  Aber es wird schon ein anderer Guide finden. Den Termin lasse ich stehen.

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Hab für nächste Woche mal einen Termin eingetragen. Leide immer noch unter der Allergie, hoffe sie schlägt Mitwoch nicht wieder zu 

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juni 2006)

War heute auf der Straße unterwegs. Meine Hand hält am Mittwoch wohl noch kein Gelände aus.  Is schon schei** wenn man nicht fahren kann und den Papst macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Robert, bin Mi und Do nicht in HH.  Vielleicht in der nächsten Woche!
Was hast Du mit Deiner Hand  Ich habe von Doris auszugweise was gehört. Ich hoffe es geht bis Juli wieder 


Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Transalp ist nicht gefährdet, hab halt am Rocchetta den Papst gemacht und den Fels geküsst. Heilt deutlich schneller als gedacht, war "nur" verstaucht. Werde am So. in Kirchzarten starten. Ich will nur absolut kein Risiko eingehen. Hauptsache ich bekommen die Schiebepassage gebacken, hab auch ne Prellung an der Hüfte  

Gruß von uns beiden an euch beide  

Robert


----------



## Sofax (12. Juni 2006)

Was für ein Schei.. aber auch!! ich trage wg. angebrochenem Daumen seit 2 Wochen einen Gips mit mir herum. Auch nicht gerade optimal zur Vorbereitung... 
Wird aber wieder! Aktuell ist dann aber erstmal wieder Straße angesagt!


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Was für ein Schei.. aber auch!! ich trage wg. angebrochenem Daumen seit 2 Wochen einen Gips mit mir herum. Auch nicht gerade optimal zur Vorbereitung...
> Wird aber wieder! Aktuell ist dann aber erstmal wieder Straße angesagt!



Gute Besserung. Aber Straße ist sowieso die bessere Vorbereitung  Wir werden sooooo stark sein


----------



## Sanz (19. Juni 2006)

Hey Ihr,

habe mal ungewohnter Weise einen Termin für kommenden Samstag reingesetzt! Ich zähl auf Euch 

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juni 2006)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ihr,
> 
> habe mal ungewohnter Weise einen Termin für kommenden Samstag reingesetzt! Ich zähl auf Euch
> 
> Andre



Leider ohne uns, wir fahren in Buchholz   Aber Sonntag wäre ne Alternative...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (20. Juni 2006)

> Ich zähl auf Euch



Also ich bin dabei. Notfalls kann ich ja den Heimweg antreten, falls mir die Puste ausgeht.



> Leider ohne uns, wir fahren in Buchholz



Dann benötigt Ihr doch bestimmt Unterstützung, und sei es, dass wir eine Taschenlampe zur Verfügung stellen, falls das Akku seine Kraft verliert  dann können wir Euch den Weg ausleuchten, denn im Lichtkegel eines anderen Teilnehmers zu fahren ist ja untersagt....

Gruß
Silvi


----------



## John Rico (24. Juni 2006)

Ich komme auch, hoffe ich bin pünktlich...

Bis gleich!


----------



## Marec (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ist Mittwoch den 28. wieder eine Trainingseinheit? Wenn nicht, bestünde Interesse?

Gruß Marec


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

So, ich kann endlich wieder laufen, dann melde ich mich nochmal.  

Nein, nein, so schlimm war's dann doch nicht, aber ich war doch heilfroh, als ich zu Hause war.
Trotzdem hat's richtig Spaß gemacht, das war bestimmt nicht mein letzter Besuch in der Mittwochsrunde!  

@Sanz
Kannst du das Profil nochmal posten oder mir schicken?
Interessiert mich doch sehr, wie das aussieht und wieviele HM wir nun zusammenbekommen haben!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Ich starte am Mittwoch mal wieder einen neuen Versuch


----------



## Marec (27. Juni 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich starte am Mittwoch mal wieder einen neuen Versuch



Na dann bis denn. 

Gruß


----------



## Marec (29. Juni 2006)

Ja Mensch,


war garnicht so einfach mit nur einem Kurbelarm nach Hause zu radeln. Den Reeseberg habe ich trotzdem auf dem Bike erklommen.
Hatte mich echt auf die Tour gefreut...

Gruß Marec


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2006)

Hauptsache gut nach Hause gekommen


----------



## Sofax (3. Juli 2006)

Mittwoch ein neuer Anlauf?
_(diesmal mit Element)_


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2006)

Ich fahr vor der TAC nur noch Grundlage  Ich hab mir was mit dem Magen aufgeschackt, das hat ganz schön Kraft gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sven,

ich war die letzten Tage kaum im Forum, daher hier das verspätete Profil:







Wir sind zusammen ab Kilometer 5 (Kärntner Hütte) bis Kilometer 60 (Kärntner Hütte) gefahren! Bei Kilometer 0 und 65 bin ich zu Hause;-)

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus? Ich dachte so an 50 km mit menschlicher Geschwindigkeit! Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr KH.

Andre


----------



## AndreZ. (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich war zwar noch nie dabei, würde mich aber gerne mal anschließen.
Ich wäre also Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Start.
MfG
Andre


----------



## Sofax (11. Juli 2006)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus? Ich dachte so an 50 km mit menschlicher Geschwindigkeit! Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr KH.
> 
> Andre



ich bin schon weg, da ich doch schon morgen Abend fliegen werde


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juli 2006)

Fliegen? Hat Füssen einen Airport?


----------



## Sofax (11. Juli 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Fliegen? Hat Füssen einen Airport?



na klar!!!!


----------



## John Rico (11. Juli 2006)

Bin vielleicht auch mal wieder dabei.
Muss aber mal gucken, was wir heute fahren und ob ich's morgen zeitlich schaffe.
Wenn ich nicht da bin also nicht auf mich warten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juli 2006)

Bei uns geht es am Freitag im Tiefflug via A7  

Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Sanz (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
bevor uns jemand in Füssen oder in den Ergebnislisten sucht, möchten wir vorab kund tun, daß die TAC für uns gelaufen ist. Silvia ist gestürzt und hat sich leider vor einer Woche das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Die Transalp steht für uns unter keinem guten Stern! Zuerst waren wir sehr traurig, haben uns mittlerweile aber wieder gefangen und planen schon wieder Marathons für den Herbst.

Allen Teams aus Hamburg wünschen wir ein super Rennen!

@AndreZ: Ich bin Mittwoch um 18.00 Uhr an der KH!!

Gruß
Silvia & Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (11. Juli 2006)

@Silvi: Alles Gute mit dein Schlüsselbein! Ich hoffe es heilt schnell und schmerzlos. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (11. Juli 2006)

Oh mann, mehr Pech geht ja wirklich nicht!
Wann ist das denn passiert? Letzten Donnerstag seid ihr doch bei uns noch mitgefahren, da war (bis auf den Bienenstich) doch noch alles OK.
Dann auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir!
Ich hoffe, dass alles gut läuft und du da recht schnell wieder von ab bist.

Wg morgen:
Muss mir erstmal ein neues Kettenblatt besorgen, meins ist endgültig nicht merh fahrbar. Wenn ich das morgen hinkriege, bin ich dabei, aber wie gesagt, nicht auf mich warten...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Janny (12. Juli 2006)

@Silvi: Genesungswünsche im Doppelpack aus Stade.


----------



## Silvi (12. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!




			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist das denn passiert?



Du sagst es selbst, letzten Donnerstag! Eigentlich lernt man ja schon als Kind, dass man nicht nach Bienen schlagen soll....

Naja, wie Andre schon sagt, neue Zielausrichtung.... 

Ausserdem kommt gleich die erste Bergetetappe bei der Tour de France, hab' keine Zeit mehr.... muss mich jetzt sportlich vor die Flimmerkiste setzten!   

Man sieht sich bald wieder im Wald!

Silvi


----------



## horst_sonne (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen
nach langer Gelände-Pause werd ich heute mal wieder zu euch stoßen. 18:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte - ich bin dabei.

Gruß, Hannes


----------



## Marec (13. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute, falls Du irgendwas brauchen solltest, kannst es mir ja sagen... ich versuche dann mein Bestes...

Gruß Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (13. Juli 2006)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst es selbst, letzten Donnerstag! Eigentlich lernt man ja schon als Kind, dass man nicht nach Bienen schlagen soll....
> 
> Silvi


Bist du bei der Aktion gestürzt? Ich hab das ja gar nicht mitbekommen, da ich weiter vorne war.
Und du bist dann doch noch die Tour weiter mitgefahren, bist du etwa die ganze Zeit mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein gefahren???  

Ich drück auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass man dich wirklich bald wieder auf deinem Bike durch die HaBe's düsen sieht!!!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ducdich (14. Juli 2006)

@ Silvi
auch von mir alles Gute und die besten Wünsche dass das Schlüsselbein schnell wieder zusammenwächst.
Meines war auch gerade durch und lass Dir sagen,es geht in der Regel sehr schnell mit der Heilung und Du brauchst nicht so ein großen Trainingsrückstand aufholen wie beim Beinbruch. 
Bei der Tour war ich ja hinter Dir und hab auch gedacht "die blöden Bienen schon wieder" .Damit hat ja nun keiner gerechnet zumal du ja auch gleich weiter gefahren bist.


----------



## AndreZ. (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,  ext
ich wäre Mittwoch wieder 18.00 Uhr an der KH.
Vorausgesetzt es kommen noch welche mit sonst fahre ich nicht extra von WL los.
Also wer noch???
Gruß
André


----------



## Sanz (17. Juli 2006)

> Vorausgesetzt es kommen noch welche



Ja, ich komme auch! Bis dann!

Andre


----------



## Marec (18. Juli 2006)

Ich bin wohl auch dabei.

Gruß Marec


----------



## jab (19. Juli 2006)

ich komme (wohl) auch - aber warum tragt ihr den Termin nicht im LMB ein, dann ist das mit ein- und austragen doch etwas einfacher?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Sanz (19. Juli 2006)

Geheimtraining 

Andre


----------



## Marec (19. Juli 2006)

Ich bin raus. 


Gruß Marec


----------



## AndreZ. (19. Juli 2006)

Etwas spät aber bis eben dachte ich auch noch ich würde pünktlich raus kommen....
Ich schaffe es heute arbeitsbedingt wohl nicht mehr.
Sorry

Gruß 
André


----------



## Sanz (22. Juli 2006)

Hi,

Geheimtermin ist im LMB!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. Juli 2006)

Diese Woche wirds bei m ir eher nix, kann wohl noch nicht wieder sitzen  Aber nächste Woche


----------



## Marec (24. Juli 2006)

Nächste Woche will ich auch wieder dabei sein. Mit allen Kurbeln und Schrauben...
Gruß


----------



## AndreZ. (24. Juli 2006)

Ich wäre auch gerne gekommen, fahre aber Mittwoch abend mit dem RR in die City um meine Unterlagen und Startnummern für Sonntag zu holen.
Ich denke also das wenn alles gut läuft und ich bei 20.000 Leuten nicht über den Haufen gefahren werde ich nächste Woche dabei bin.

MfG
André


----------

